# My poodle family



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

Are you serious?? Thats amazing.


----------



## bluepoodle (Oct 4, 2010)

by Pandora, we are very new to the show ring but so far so good.


----------



## bluepoodle (Oct 4, 2010)

Hiya curlys, thank you .. They are my joys and fight over the table to ge colored up. Falcor and Duchess are TDI dogs so the kiddos love seeing them come by.


----------



## bluepoodle (Oct 4, 2010)

a few more of the family , Falcr and my daughter in the snow. the chinese crested stealing heat from Falcor too


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

that is freaking a-m-a-z-i-n-g!!!!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

My goodness Blue :act-up: - those are some AMAZING spoos dos : ))) !!!!!

I am not a fan of spoo coloring , but "lion and zebra" motif is really VERY creative and artistically done :congrats: I hope we see more of your work soon : )))) !!!!!

From what line your show spoo is coming :act-up: !???? Wishing you the best of luck with that endeavor :clover: : ))) ! Is he silver or blue : )) ??? 

Your crested is just adorable too !!!!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I saw you on TV 

Welcome to the forum!! Love the name Falcor  The Never Ending Story was one of my favourites as a kid.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Your work is stunning! But, my favorite photo is of your daughter and Falcor in the snow hands down!!
_


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You are amazing!! I saw you on TV too. I need you to come over and give ME an exciting makeover, the heck with my poodle!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i LOVE it! 

i have a black spoo, but my sister's spoo is white and she wants to do different colors on her. what do you use?


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

You do amazing stuff! The photo of the Crested using the poo as a sofa was just too cute.


----------



## bluepoodle (Oct 4, 2010)

Aww thanks guys, I get to have so much fun with my poodle herd and doing them in creative cuts allows us to travel the country and I get a break from the shop. Faere I use so many different products it is hard to list but I try to stick with non ammonia non perexide. Manic Panic is a great color choice, Punky Color is also a vege base dye. Those two have proven extremely safe but always do a test patch anyway before coloring you never know if a dog has an odd allergy. 

Wishpoo, Pandora my little show prospect girl, has Alegria all through the dams side and sire side is a bit harder to folow, but Donnachadas and Pintrees show up. Like I said I am new to this aspect. She showed in her puppy class last week and beat out her siblings, I was so happy for her win. Her coloring is still confusing me a bit She looks to be a blue but has very silver points in her ears and face. It is kinda funny cause I originally wanted a jet black but I fell in love with her the second I met the litter, I got the pick and still chose her over another black female. I wanted a poo that I wouldnt dye and all the new show people I have met suggest dyeing her , but I serioulsy dont wish to go that route I am getting rather fond of her blue, not that I have a problem with silver ( they are gorgous) but I want her to stay dark. Oh well either way she is an awesome girl!!


----------



## jazzi480 (Sep 19, 2010)

I love competition grooming, it is so creative! The transformations are amazing! Love the pics, Falcor looks like a wonderful guy, keeping his family all commfy and cozy!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

thanks ... we have tons of manic panic here and at her house. right now her dog is pretty much red clay mud colored (gotta love living rurally ... and i'm glad i don't!)


----------



## SadiesMom (Sep 13, 2010)

Seriously amazing! I've seen videos of you & Falcor on the internet. Welcome!


----------



## buttercup123 (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh welcome!!!
I loove your work!
I saw you on fb the other day through some other people but I didnt want to bother you with adding you. 

I want to get into creative grooming so bad, I have a dvd coming for x mas and I cant wait. 

Your poo's are gorgeous, Falcor is my fav.


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

Welcome. Thanks for sharing. You are an ARTIST to be sure. I like that your Art allows you to travel with your doggie family, and I can see you are very creative. Just shows that there is more than one way to enjoy a passion!

Keep the photos coming.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oooh! Count me as another that saw you on TV, welcome to the site!


----------

